# HCigar VTinbox



## kimbo (23/9/16)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (23/9/16)

oooooh!!!! thats nice! and it has the dual LED in the power button!


----------



## phanatik (23/9/16)

hmmm... pre-order?


----------

